
Multi-Language Documents Identification - avnerner
https://github.com/hiredscorelabs/seqtolang
======
octosmarts14
Exciting project to tackle a problem with no good solutions - documents with
multiple languages on them esp when working with AI where missed languages /
document sections matter to accuracy.

------
avnerner
Sharing also the medium post describing the details of the implementation -
[https://medium.com/hiredscore-engineering/multi-language-
doc...](https://medium.com/hiredscore-engineering/multi-language-documents-
identification-93223af83e01)

------
jskarp24
There are so many use cases today where you are working across countries and
languages and while most people generally speak english, it is not a given.
This would truly be an amazing tool!

